# My Voice



## Etherealite (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello! I am new to this forum, and I would love to get to know you. Here is me singing, tell me what you think! 






I love singing so so much!  This song is especially haunting; I adore it so much! Here are the lyric translation:

"Along the quay, the great ships, that ride the swell in silence, take no notice of the cradles. that the hands of the women rock. But the day of farewells will come, when the women must weep, and curious men are tempted towards the horizons that lure them! And that day the great ships, sailing away from the diminishing port, feel their bulk held back by the spirits of the distant cradles."

<3

Etherealite


----------

